# doesnt it piss you off?



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

dosent it piss you off when someone who doesnt care about cars parks next to you and carelessly opens their door an smacks it into your car?! nothin makes me more mad! lol so the other day i was walkin to my car and notice a small spot of dust of my passeger door and i looked closer and wouldnt ya know ther are new scratches there and the dust clung to it. i then looked at the car next to mine and guess what their door molding was at the same height as the scratches and in the same patern. so i grabbed a piece of paper and a pen and wrote on it.. next time you open you DOOR try not to smack it into MY car and then put it in their windshield wiper and left. does anyone else get this mad or am i just a crazy *******?:shutme


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, but I usually start kickin' panels.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can park in the furthest spot from the door with 100 open spots and some moron in a caravan will pull in next to me!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

carry one of those spring loaded center punches and next time pop their wind shield- that or clip their valve stems- Yes I hate people who have complete disregard for others peoples stuff or they are just f3cking ignorant. I pulled up to BJ"S one day to watch this crumb bum dump their 4 week full ash tray out onto the parking lot, I just happened to have nitrile gloves with me so as they went in I gathered all the butts up and decorated their car with them- nice thing was it was kind of misting out so they stuck real good.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rukee "I can park in the furthest spot from the door with 100 open spots and some moron in a caravan will pull in next to me!"

thats what made me so mad about it i puposely parked four spaces from any other car and they parked right next to me! 

crustysack "carry one of those spring loaded center punches and next time pop their wind shield- that or clip their valve stems " 

thats a great idea!:cheers ha ha i just know how expensive that stuff is so i have a hard time doin that.. i just barely repainted my whole car myself just a month ago!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I park far away from everybody. I had my other car all dinged up from careless idots. I don't care its "just a car" its my car and I worked hard for it to have some fool jack it up. One day I had parked far form everybody else and some fool in this POS Ford truck trys to be a smart ass and parks right next to me were I could barley get into my car. That irritated me so bad I kicked in his door. I don't care what any of you think if thats wrong, but if you go out of your way to be a di*k to someone you deserve it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bluegoat05 said:


> dosent it piss you off when someone who doesnt care about cars parks next to you and carelessly opens their door an smacks it into your car?! nothin makes me more mad! lol so the other day i was walkin to my car and notice a small spot of dust of my passeger door and i looked closer and wouldnt ya know ther are new scratches there and the dust clung to it. i then looked at the car next to mine and guess what their door molding was at the same height as the scratches and in the same patern. so i grabbed a piece of paper and a pen and wrote on it.. next time you open you DOOR try not to smack it into MY car and then put it in their windshield wiper and left. does anyone else get this mad or am i just a crazy *******?:shutme


If I was able to easily find out who did it like you did, I would of called the cops and had a report filed, then went after their insurance to cover the damage.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

A friend with a Porsche pulled into a space and was getting out of his car when a jerk pulled in close on the other side and opened his door into the Porsche. My friend, a very large and intimidating sort, walked around to observe the dent then opened that door and slammed into the offender's door five or six times. Ruined the doors on both cars. The other guy was completely stunned but smart enough to start his car and drive away.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I park far away from everybody. I had my other car all dinged up from careless idots. I don't care its "just a car" its my car and I worked hard for it to have some fool jack it up. One day I had parked far form everybody else and some fool in this POS Ford truck trys to be a smart ass and parks right next to me were I could barley get into my car. That irritated me so bad I kicked in his door. I don't care what any of you think if thats wrong, but if you go out of your way to be a di*k to someone you deserve it.


You probably made it look better.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

On my old beater, I would repeatedly smack the door into any car that parked too close to me. It was a great way to pick up some new free paint. :lol:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've actually had my door smacked into while my wife and I were sitting in the car finishing our lunch before heading back in to work. I didn't have to say much....... my wife did most of the talking for me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Been there. Had a new '89 Firebird. Was sitting in it when a woman opened her car door into my passenger side and sat her fat butt in her car. She went to close her door but couldn't because her fat butt had wedge it even tighter. She had to get back out to unwedge it. I said "thanks alot", she said "sorry"......


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Normally I try to be cautious of where I park but never make it a point to park too far out. It seems that parking far out gives the a$$holes a reason to mess with you/your car whether they park close to you or damage your property in some way. Put it like this. If I catch someone messing with my car, there's going to be hell to pay. I just hope that my immediate reaction and anger doesn't cloud my judgement. I'm by no means a big guy (5'10" and 190 lbs.) but when it comes to someone violating me or my property, size truly doesn't matter.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i just really hate how some.. well MOST people have complete disrespect for someones property! thats like walkin up to someones house and diggin a hole in their front lawn its just damn ignorant! its crazy the way some people think for example i used to work at the local body shop and we would have cars come in, mostly subarus, that were brand new like maybe a year old, thats brand new right, that would be just TRASHED on the inside because of their dogs or their animal of somekind was always in there. to say the cars are in poor condition would be a dramatic understatment. having said this i just dont understand how someone can fork out twenty maybe thirty grand and just trash it while they are probably still paying for it?! it just blows my mind


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> *ya i just really hate how some.. well MOST people have complete disrespect for someones property! thats like walkin up to someones house and diggin a hole in their front lawn its just damn ignorant! *its crazy the way some people think for example i used to work at the local body shop and we would have cars come in, mostly subarus, that were brand new like maybe a year old, thats brand new right, that would be just TRASHED on the inside because of their dogs or their animal of somekind was always in there. to say the cars are in poor condition would be a dramatic understatment. having said this i just dont understand how someone can fork out twenty maybe thirty grand and just trash it while they are probably still paying for it?! it just blows my mind


I own like a triple wide lot in the city with the house on one end and own all the way to the cross street at the end of the block were there is no curb. During the fair times people will park their cars in my freakin lawn!! That pisses me off!!! So I got some crime scene tape from a cop friend of mine so now I put that up on that side when the fair comes. 
But it makes you mad, I just wanna find out were they live and go park my truck in their front yard and see how they like it!!!


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

The parking spots at my condo are really tight and one day I came out to see a small pickup of a painter who was working at the place parked next to me. His steering wheel was cranked all the way to the side to get into the space and didnt straighten it out when he parked. I saw this and was a little concerned. I had to run back upstairs for something and by the time I got back down he was gone and there was a nice 1" dent and scratch all the way down to the metal on my drivers side rear fender. I found out who the guy was from the poeple whos place they were painting and called him up. He denied everything and refused to pay or give me any info. This really pissed me off so Ive been trying to find his address but its not on the invoice he left, its a cell number which I cant look up, and hes not in the phone book. As soon as I see him again hes getting his ass beat.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> As soon as I see him again hes getting his ass beat.
> Today 08:15 AM


hell ya power to ya!!


> I own like a triple wide lot in the city with the house on one end and own all the way to the cross street at the end of the block were there is no curb. During the fair times people will park their cars in my freakin lawn!! That pisses me off!!! So I got some crime scene tape from a cop friend of mine so now I put that up on that side when the fair comes.
> But it makes you mad, I just wanna find out were they live and go park my truck in their front yard and see how they like it!!!


holy cow i think i would probably slash their tires lol people are crazy


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> dosent it piss you off when someone who doesnt care about cars parks next to you and carelessly opens their door an smacks it into your car?! nothin makes me more mad! lol so the other day i was walkin to my car and notice a small spot of dust of my passeger door and i looked closer and wouldnt ya know ther are new scratches there and the dust clung to it. i then looked at the car next to mine and guess what their door molding was at the same height as the scratches and in the same patern. so i grabbed a piece of paper and a pen and wrote on it.. next time you open you DOOR try not to smack it into MY car and then put it in their windshield wiper and left. does anyone else get this mad or am i just a crazy *******?:shutme


your a better man then me, This same thing happen to me in the past, on a Chevelle I had restored, I didn't leave a note thro, took out his door glass with a one inch wrench, that way they had to fix it, and the glass on the seat just made it sweeter.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

that is awesome i live in a small town so i probably would get caught if i retaliated like that ha ha


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't drive mine very often so I have actually gotten into the habit of writing down license plate numbers whenever I park next to someone.
When I was 14 I bought a 89 Firebird with a blown 2.8. Started mowing lawns to pay for the resto. Did everything to that car while I was in school (body, paint, built 350, headers and dual exhaust, new interior) the works. finished it when I was 18. One week later I left my parents house and got to the end of the street behind one of those late 80s nissan 4x4s. He forgot his wallet at home so he put it in reverse and drove all the way up my hood to about the driver side strut tower. Then took out my fender driving off my car. $3800.00 damage on a car i paid $400.00 for. He was in his late eighties and probably 120 lbs. It tool every ounce of will power not to lay him out on the street. He walked up to me and put his hand on my shoulder and said "thats a real shame sonny". Just then the cops showed up and made him get away from me. It took about a half hour for me to be able to unclench my fist! They took away his license and the next month I saw him driving his RV uptown!

Sorry to barge in on the thread but I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> mikes06goat Sorry to barge in on the thread but I know exactly how you feel.


 dont be sorry thats what this thread is for :cheers btw that seriously is a sad story did his insurance pay for the car to be fixed


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes. They paid for all new GM parts but I found salvage parts and pocketed about $1800.00 on the deal. A month after I got it back I went to a local Pamida store and parked at the end of the lot and some lady parked her ZR2 Sonoma right next to me and opened her door into the passengers door on my car. I was actually sitting in my car when this happened and she just started walking into the store. I got out ran around to the other side of my car to make sure. Sure enough chip in my door and bright yellow paint on her door. I had to go back into the store and have them announce her vehicle and license plate over the intercom to get her to the front of the store so I could confront her about it. She didn't believe me and I had to take her outside and show her the yellow paint on her door. I got her insurance info and fixed the door myself. Pocketed about $300.00 off that incident. I've had better luck since but it's left me a bit obsessive/paranoid about parking my vehicles.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

it definatly pays off knowing how to repair and paint yourself you can definatly make a decent amount of money from what would normally be someones miss fortune. and you talk about being paranoid i know what thats all about i swear i look down the side of my car every time i walk to it lol:cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> it definatly pays off knowing how to repair and paint yourself you can definatly make a decent amount of money from what would normally be someones miss fortune. and you talk about being paranoid i know what thats all about *i swear i look down the side of my car every time i walk to it* lol:cheers


I do the same thing. I also look back at it when I get out and walk away from it. Thankfully no door dings to date. My wife won't drive my goat anymore (suits me fine). She says I always inspect it when she gets home with it. I tell her that I'm not inspecting it. I'm just admiring it. To which she says "well you admire it too much for me to drive it".


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I have let my woman drive my car maybe three times and we have been together for 8 and a half years. I was always with when she drove. She doesn't know how to drive a stick very well and I told her if she wants to drive the goat she has to master the stick on my multi-colored POS toyota pickup first. And she won't be seen driving that!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> I think I have let my woman drive my car maybe three times and we have been together for 8 and a half years. I was always with when she drove. She doesn't know how to drive a stick very well and I told her if she wants to drive the goat she has to master the stick on my multi-colored POS toyota pickup first. And she won't be seen driving that!


thats awesome because that is exactly what i told my girl friend ha ha


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

My wife has no problems with a manual transmission. Her first car was a manual. She's actually only ever driven my car once. I let her take it to work the second day we owned it. She took the loooooooooong way home. I did give it a once-over to make sure that she didn't get any door dings. But that was enough for her to not want to drive it again. Suits me fine.:cool


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

shopping cart got stuck under my 07' Dodge 2500 in a Best Buy parking lot. I had the big Fab Fours bumper on it. honestly, i didn't see it and i think the wind blew it, it must have been rolling for 40 yards or something. it bent my streering dampner slightly, but i like to think i prevented it from hitting a nice Car. :cheers

ya, i had to drive to a curb and back up over it to get it out from under my truck. no other dmg other then streering damper. 27 bucks i think.


----------



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

a good-old keying is what i do. that same size as the mark they put on my car, thats all. an eye-for-a-eye.:lol::cool


----------

